# porukalla



## Gavril

In a recent thread, sakvaka wrote _Porukalla miettiminen auttoi_. I don't quite understand _porukalla _here -- does it mean "in a group"?

K (toivon että tämä on hyväksyttävä _kiitoksen_ lyhenne!)


----------



## sakvaka

It does - "thinking over it in the group (=with my family) helped"


----------



## nasu

sakvaka said:


> It does - "thinking over it in the group (=with my family) helped"



I believe that _porukat_ (plural) can mean one's family in eastern Finland. In "standard" Finnish, _porukka_ is a group of people and _porukat_ many groups of people.

_Miettiä porukalla_ = to think together with (the help of) others.


----------



## sakvaka

In this case, "the group" refered to my family, though it could have refered to any set of people. It's absolutely right that _porukat_ (in plural) means one's family. If I wanted to use that word, I'd have said "Porukoiden kanssa miettiminen auttoi".


----------



## SamiFrenezas

The way I've learned it, _porukalla_ can refer to any group of people, while _porukat,_ plural, usually refers to one's parents more than to the entire nuclear family, at least when used by adolecents. Oh, and i've grown up mostly in Häme.


----------

